# Lange, Steile Anstiege



## powderJO (18. Juni 2008)

ola, wie der titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der suche nach langen und steilen anstiegen im taunus. je länger und steiler desto besser. wenn möglich keine trails (oder zumindest keine verblockten), denn die anstiege sollen von mir mit einer sehr niedrigen trittfrquenz hochgetreten werden - da brauche ich keine fiesen wurzeln oder stufen, die mich stoppen. 

die forstautobahnen von der hohemark zum feldberg kenne ich mittlerweile alle zur genüge und brauche etwas neues - etwas dass mich zu neuen höchstleistungen inspiriert.  es darf auch gerne eine lange straße sein - ist zum training ja wurscht. was die länge und steilheit angeht mal ein anhaltspunkt - die normale fab-strecke vom fuchstanz zum feldberg hoch ist zu kurz und teilweise auch zu flach, es müsste ungefähr die doppelte länge haben und im idealfall so ständig >10% aufwärts haben ...

bin für jeden tipp dankbar


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2008)

da gibts ne fiese lange (vielleicht 500 m ? geht vielleicht sogar länger) und auch steile (>10 %) schotterrampe irgendwo in der gegend herzberg/marmorstein.

sind wir letztens beim awb gefahren, kann aber nicht mehr genau sagen, wie man dorthin kommt.

wirklich km-lange und steile anstiege wirst du aber kaum finden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> da gibts ne fiese lange (vielleicht 500 m ? geht vielleicht sogar länger) und auch steile (>10 %) schotterrampe irgendwo in der gegend herzberg/marmorstein.



Das ist die WAB, die parallel zum Marmorstein-Trail verläuft 

Von unten gesehen links.


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2008)

cool. stimmt. die habe ich ganz vergessen. danke schon mal dafür. weitere rampen gerne willkommen ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2008)

buchholzweg
man kommt aus der richtung glashütten und fährt dann über den weg hoch zum roten kreuz
1km teils bis 20% steigung


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2008)

hört sich gut an... ist das der, bei dem wenn man von oben kommt was von gefährlicher abfahrt oder so steht ...(mit ein paar regenrinnen drin...)?


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> hört sich gut an... ist das der, bei dem wenn man von oben komt was von gefährlicher abfahrt oder so steht ...(mit ein paar regenrinnen drin...)?



Achtung! Querrinnen, starkes Gefälle 

genau der


----------



## Torpedo64 (18. Juni 2008)

Haaaalbzeit 

Da gibt es ein bischen was:

1. Hohemark - Viermärker - Sandplacken (roter Punkt) (schöne Strecke)
2. Viktoriaschneise (gelber Punkt) (net so dolle)
3. Dornholzhausen - Herzberg (blauer Punkt) (schöne Stecke, aber trailig)

Oder über den Victoria Trail von der Hohemark zum Altkönig rauf.
Oder von der Saalburg über den Römerweg zum Felberg rauf.
Oder von Köppern hoch zur Saalburg (Waldweg, schön steil) und dann weiter auf dem Römerweg...
Oder den Tillmannsweg und den Rübezahlweg, usw. usw.

Man kann aus all dem eine Kombitour machen...mit über 2000hm.

Die Abfahrt kann ja trailig sein, damit der Spaß an der Fahrt nicht verloren geht...

Richtig lange Anstiege, so wie in den Alpen, gibts im Taunus aber net, wo man das 34er Ritzel permanent benutzen muss...falls man so eins überhaupt hat...


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2008)

das sind ja eine menge tipps. das die ansiege hier nicht alpenmäßig sind weiß ich schon - fahre ja nicht erst seit gestern im taunus  ich brauche halt  ein paar anstiege, die es mir ermöglichen dicke gänge im ga2-puls ca 20 - 30 minuten lang zu treten. und da ich (sag ich jetzt mal so) ganz gut in form bin ist es echt nicht leicht so ein stück zu finden. und nein - kein 34 - versteht sich doch von selbst


----------



## Torpedo64 (18. Juni 2008)

Am Hahnenkamm im Spessart gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten auf kurzer Distanz steile Anstiege zu fahren. Ein paar Cracks schaffen es dort tatsächlich auch noch auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt hochzufahren...


----------



## cleiende (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Anstieg, das ist ja auch ein 1%-er!
okay, "willst Du hart"? Dann die "Telefonschneise" HG-Dornholzhausen auf den Herzberg. Echt fies. 10% sind da immer drin.
Eher etwas soft ist der Anstieg HG-Sandplacken über einen langen Schotterweg. Einstieg: Elisabethenschneise bergauf, an Kreuzung hinter der Brücke rechts und dann immer dem Hauptweg folgen. Das ist der Fahrweg, der andersrum vom Sandplacken zum Einstieg in den Limesweg führt. Nur halt nicht links ab zum Limesweg sondern an der Stelle geradeaus bergab aus der Sandplacken-Perspektive.
Alternativ der Fahrweg, der direkt hinter dem Forellengut (Obelisken) zum Sandplacken abgeht. Führt die letzten 500 Meter auf der Elisabethenschneise zum Kammweg.

Habe ich alle zur Vorbereitung auf Mehrtagestouren/Alpentouren mit vollem Gepäck einige Male am Tag hintereinander gemacht. Schmerzhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (19. Juni 2008)

Falls es erwähnt worden ist und ich habe es nicht verstanden, dann sorry ABER das bisher steilste und längste was ich am Feldberg gefahren bin, war die Ski-Schneise direkt am Feldberg selbst. Sie ist im Norden und kann über den großen Feldbergrundweg erreicht werden. Hatte dabei fast die ganze Zeit einen Puls bei 175-190, ca. 500m und 100HM. Also probiers ein Mal aus!


----------



## powderJO (19. Juni 2008)

echt sehr viel gute tipps, die ein wenig abwechslung ins training bringen sollten. die skipiste finde ich sehr gut - da kommt man auch leicht in den spitzenbereich.  



cleiende schrieb:


> ... das ist ja auch ein 1%-er!



welchen meinst du mit 1%er?


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2008)

Vom Hünerberg ( Hohemark) auf dem grünen Balken ( Haderweg) hoch auf den Altkönig wird immer gerne genommen um sich mal richtig auszubelasten.


----------

